# Box split with a side of bomb.



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Split a box of Aging Room small batch 356 with @ForMud and of course he had to throw in a bomb.

Thanks brother looking forward to all of these.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Always good to have bodyguards to protect the other cargo


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Nice sticks. That Mi Quarida is off the charts!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Now that’s mud in your eye.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice sticks indeed!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ha - the old box split trick...

Nice hit!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Gotta love those old tricks they work so well precisely because people want what you have to offer.  @*ForMud* great selection of body guards. @*Peap*aw you are starting to get quite the collection. LOL


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

kacey said:


> Gotta love those old tricks they work so well precisely because people want what you have to offer.  @*ForMud* great selection of body guards. @*Peap*aw you are starting to get quite the collection. LOL


I'm working on it.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm just glad it make it....It took a week..... I was dreading having to deal with the post office lost package department if it didn't....I think next time I'll try the Pony Express.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

ForMud said:


> I'm just glad it make it....It took a week..... I was dreading having to deal with the post office lost package department if it didn't....I think next time I'll try the Pony Express.


Pony Express might be quicker.

I think it was just seasonal issues and the time off federal employees got for the Bush funeral.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Sneak attack!! Nice hit!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieGaming (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice! Enjoy. Pepin Blue still one of my long time favorites!


----------

